# Eclipse JAR export warning - duplicate entry



## schwarzerlotus (6. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein kleines Problem, wenn ich mein Projekt aus Eclipse als runnable JAR exportiere

"JAR export finished with warnings"

und dann zeigt er mir eine ganze Reihe von duplicate entrys an

  Problem writing EPA_DB_Viewer/src/de/.svn/all-wcprops to JAR: duplicate entry: src/de/.svn/all-wcprops
  duplicate entry: src/de/.svn/all-wcprops
  Problem writing EPA_DB_Viewer/src/de/.svn/dir-prop-base to JAR: duplicate entry: src/de/.svn/dir-prop-base
  duplicate entry: src/de/.svn/dir-prop-base
  Problem writing EPA_DB_Viewer/src/de/.svn/entries to JAR: duplicate entry: src/de/.svn/entries
  duplicate entry: src/de/.svn/entries
  Problem writing Pair/src/.svn/all-wcprops to JAR: duplicate entry: src/.svn/all-wcprops
  duplicate entry: src/.svn/all-wcprops
  Problem writing Pair/src/.svn/dir-prop-base to JAR: duplicate entry: src/.svn/dir-prop-base
  duplicate entry: src/.svn/dir-prop-base
  Problem writing Pair/src/.svn/entries to JAR: duplicate entry: src/.svn/entries
  duplicate entry: src/.svn/entries
...

Ich exportiere mein Hauptprojekt welches 4 weitere Eclipse Projekte nutzt. Alle haben am Anfang die gleiche Paketstruktur und liegen als getrennte Projekte in mehrere SVNs. Die .svn Ordner und Einträge sind dementsprechend auch mehrfach vorhanden und führen dann wohl zu diesen Warnings.

Ich habe im Java Build Path eine Regel definiert, damit die .svn Ordner und Dateien nicht in den Bin Ordner kopiert werden

Excluded: **/.svn/**

Interessanterweise wird die komplette Ordnerstruktur - also alle Pakete in das JAR File kopiert - die JAVA Dateien hingegen nicht. Sprich es gibt im JAR File die Ordner src/de/comp/... und als Inhalt nur die .svn Ordner und all-wcprops, dir-prop-base und entries.

Hat jemand eine Idee was man da machen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Feb 2012)

Schau mal nach was alles in bin liegt.


----------



## schwarzerlotus (8. Feb 2012)

Moin Wildcard,

im bin Ordner liegt die ganze Paketstruktur mit den jeweiligen class files

de / company / project / class files

sowie ein resource Ordner aber alles ohne die .svn Ordner und deren Inhalt

im JAR File hingegen liegt alles was im bin File liegt auch ohne .svn Ordner zuzüglich META-INF, dem org Ordner mit dem eclipse class loader, den jar Files und halt den src Ordner der nur die .svn Ordner enthält.

Worauf willst du denn hinaus?


----------

